

Show HN: A tool to help your clients scope development projects - nickwoodhams
https://theworkmob.com/scope/

======
nickwoodhams
We're also hacking on a more in-depth version
[https://theworkmob.com/sitdowns/demo/](https://theworkmob.com/sitdowns/demo/)

Love to hear what you all think

